# Bild generieren



## flashdog (9. Jul 2008)

Hallo,
das folgende Programm generiert eine Ellipse in einem Fenster.
	
	
	
	





```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.geom.*;

public class SimpleShape extends JFrame {
	public static void main(String [] args) {
		new SimpleShape();
	}
	public SimpleShape() {
		this.setSize(300, 300);
		this.setTitle("A Simple Shape Program");
		this.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		this.add(new PaintSurface(), BorderLayout.CENTER);
		this.setVisible(true);
	}
	private class PaintSurface extends JComponent {
		public void paint(Graphics g) {
			Graphics2D g2 = (Graphics2D)g;
			g2.setRenderingHint(RenderingHints.KEY_ANTIALIASING,
					RenderingHints.VALUE_ANTIALIAS_ON);

			Shape s = new Ellipse2D.Float(20, 50, 250, 150);
			g2.setPaint(Color.BLACK);
			g2.draw(s); 
		}
	}
}
```
Wie kann man diese Ellipse in ein PNG oder JPG umwandeln?

Viele Gruesse


----------



## AlArenal (9. Jul 2008)

Das Wort, das du suchst, heißt "abspeichern" und nicht "umwandeln".

http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/2D-Graphics-GUI/DrawanImageandsavetopng.htm


----------



## flashdog (25. Jul 2008)

Danke, danach habe ich gesucht. Ich werde es ausprobieren.


----------



## Quaxli (25. Jul 2008)

Ansonsten solltest Du noch paintComponent überschreiben anstelle von paint


----------

